# In the beginning



## MinisterofMass (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello everyone new member here and also new to bodybuilding i am 34 yo Male 6ft4 216lb I am currently on a heavy ketogenic meal plan with 20hrs of fasting per day ie no breakfast no lunch I have lost 100lbs in 5 months time with this as I am now trying to determine what's next I am getting this gnarly itch to start a cycle and just looking for a little guidance as to what I could do.. in my limited knowledge i know clomid is needed for me and as far as actual gear I'm leaning towards a test e and or dbol please help me out guys also how will gear and keto work together


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jun 11, 2018)

Welcome aboard brotha 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## MinisterofMass (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks man hey is there maybe a more active forum site that I could get more hands on help from people in the know?


----------



## brazey (Jun 12, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## macedog24 (Jun 17, 2018)

On behalf of MileHighKratom weelcome.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## botamico (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Ratgut (Jul 12, 2018)

welcome...


----------



## Ratgut (Jul 12, 2018)

welcome


----------

